# Let's talk about strap buttons!



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Okay, those are not chatted a lot but are usefull nothinless.

I'm a active player, always moving around, jumping...
I'm also a goofy guy and I know it! (Let's have a little jangle with a popular song from LMFAO: "I'm goofy and I know it!")

I want my guitar to be safe, specialy my Les Paul.
Straplock are fine but the contact between two metal parts is making the thinks fragile... Heard some horror stories lately.

So, in your experience, wich alternative to straplock and conventional strap buttons are best?

I've found those two tings over the web:

1) An oversized strap button: http://www.allparts.com/AP-0684-003-Oversized-Black-Buttons_p_439.html
2) A "T" shapped strap button called _Gripper_: http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Hardwar...p_Buttons.html?offset=10&read=reviews#reviews

Any experience with one of those?

Thanks!


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Those Grolsh beer sealers seem to be the simplest solution.

PRS use the biggest strap posts that I've seen,
I'd heard that they were bass string trees, originally.

Though I'm not the most active guitar player, I've used Schaler lockers or years without incident.
I have one guitar with Dunlop lockers, those are Ok too.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I like the grolsch idea. 

I use Ernie ball strap locks. No issues. I also barely move.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I use strap locks. they leave a nice fine dusting of metal around my strap buttons though....

I use a grolsh washer on my acoustic because it's the output jack.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mine cost $0.50 per guitar and have never ever failed in decades of use.


Sorry for the poor picture. Yes, that's a quarter with a hole drilled in the center.

I also use Schallers, but this is more reliable.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

When I bought my SR800 the original owner had put a set of those over sized black buttons on it, they worked fine for a while but eventually the strap will wear and the hole will open up. Then it's no better than what was there before.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That's probably the most secure and reliable solutions Mike, 
but some guitars are too tight in the case to fit the strap in there too.
It would be Ok for some, but not all. Just sayin'. 8)

These Lock-it straps work pretty well too...
http://noisesupply.ca/guitar-accessories/lockitblack.html
The even worked on Schaller equipped guitars.

One problem I did find, was that on my LP Jr Special,
because the strap post on the upper bout sits at a slight upward angle, not perpendicular to the strap,
the strap worked it's way off of the post while I was playing.
Same feel on my Albert Lee, the strap post is at the same weird angle, but it did not happen to this guitar.
Of course, a regular strap would have a chance of doing the same, because of that angle.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Ti-Ron said:


> 2) A "T" shapped strap button called _Gripper_: http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Hardwar...p_Buttons.html?offset=10&read=reviews#reviews
> 
> Any experience with one of those?
> 
> Thanks!


I have the old Gibson Posi-Loks on my Iceman--as both of the knobs are on the back of the guitar the regular knobs weren't much help, and straplocks get in the way--so they work great on the Iceman--they're similar, but metal and more elongated.

However I don't jump around a lot, if at all.

But whatever you use, if the screws holding the knobs or straplocks into the guitar body come loose--it won't matter.

I had that happen with my LP copy. Fortunately I had my hand on the neck and caught i when it fell so all I broke was two strings.
But the issue wasn't the strap knob--it was the screw--no strap lock or strap knob would have prevented it.

But ever since I check the screws on a regular basis--especially if I' am playing while wearing a strap.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Good point zontar, that reminded me of a recent jam.

I always bring two guitars, good thing.
One of my LPs, I guess that I'd never had it on a strap before this,
I was slinging up the guitar, with one of the above mentioned Lock-it straps,
first on the top bout, then I was reaching back to put the strap on the other post, 
the strap comes loose from the guitar, I thought that I didn't apply it correctly.
No, the screw came sliding out of the body like it wasn't screwed in at all, yikes.

Yes, no matter what, check the posts!
Also, if you use Schaller lockers, check the nuts that secure it to the strap.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Milkman said:


> Mine cost $0.50 per guitar and have never ever failed in decades of use.
> 
> Sorry for the poor picture. Yes, that's a quarter with a hole drilled in the center.
> 
> I also use Schallers, but this is more reliable.


You know washers are about 10 cents a pop if that...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

blam said:


> You know washers are about 10 cents a pop if that...



Yup and a Les Paul custom costs more than a studio.

(quarters are definitely more durable and secure than a plastic washer IMO).

Plus you don't have to drink beer.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

I used Schaller Straplocks. I move a lot, jump sometimes, and they never failed (more than 10 years)


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Milkman said:


> Yup and a Les Paul custom costs more than a studio.
> 
> (quarters are definitely more durable and secure than a plastic washer IMO).
> 
> Plus you don't have to drink beer.


I meant steel washers from the hardware store. Haha


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I think that you can buy those Grolsch washers in bulk, sans beer.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Strap buttons are notoriously poorly installed by manufacturers. Oversized pilot holes, short screws, poor stell and threads. Anyone using a strap needs to be sure the screw is long and wide enough to grip in what is usually endgrain, of strong enough steel not to sheer, and won't easily loosen. I like the screws that Schaller supplies as a minimum, though I'd prefer a Robertson head. Because of the endgrain I generally use a bit of glue in the hole.

If one can leave and case one's instruments with the straps on, the semi-permanent washer idea that Milkman uses is ideal as long as the strap can still spin. If the strap itself is too tight it can act as a spanner to loosen the screw.

The beer washer idea is one I recommend and install for customers regularly if they won't submit to Schaller straplocks. Straplocks, when properly installed and maintained like the rest of the instrument, are great, and I use them on almost all my solidbodies. It blows my mind that lots of "techs" (for lack of a better term) don't check buttons when they do set-ups.

Stew-Mac has nice Schaller style buttons and screws available in bulk. 

http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Hardwar..._Strap_Locks.html?actn=100101&xst=3&xsr=22863

Over-sized buttons will work for lots of folks, or the ones with wings. 

Ultimately, experiment to discover which option suits you best. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Mooh said:


> Stew-Mac has nice Schaller style buttons and screws available in bulk.
> 
> http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Hardwar..._Strap_Locks.html?actn=100101&xst=3&xsr=22863
> 
> ...


yup, those will work with schallers as well. I use a mixed bag of grover and scahller


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

Dating myself here, but I've been using Straploks since the 80's. They do wear out and eventually fail....It takes a long time though. I've used a set for 8 years before having to replace them

I'm going to try these sometime soon

http://www.loxxusa.com/


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for the link to those strap end Mooh!
If you check for Schallers, they only come in sets, posts and strap hooks.
You only need a strap or two set up with the hooks, so this is a good solution to outfit just the guitars.

335Bob, those look just like the Dunlop lockers that I have on my CB build.
They're a good fit for a guitar with the strap post on the back of the neck, less obtrusive than the Schallers.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

blam said:


> I meant steel washers from the hardware store. Haha



Ah I see. That will work.

But isn't your nice guitar worth $0.50 for some nicely engraved strap locks?

- - - Updated - - -

To tell the truth, I use Schallers on most of my guitars now because the one's I've bought recently have small form fitting cases but if I was still doing guitar spins and acting a fool I would go back to the coins for sure.

Or, if I was touring I'd use a bulk ATA case and leave the straps on and still use the coins.

The Schallers are more convenient, but not nearly as strong.

- - - Updated - - -



sulphur said:


> Thanks for the link to those strap end Mooh!
> If you check for Schallers, they only come in sets, posts and strap hooks.
> You only need a strap or two set up with the hooks, so this is a good solution to outfit just the guitars.
> 
> ...


That makes sense Jock, but those ones are prone to corrosion and failure and there's no nice little safety feature like on the Schallers (even if the mechanism on a Schaller fails, the guitar won't just fall off).

If you don't sweat like a pig it may not be a big concern.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Those lockers, as with the Dunlops, go around the whole strap pin.
Same kind of mechanism, you have to pull out on the big knob.
If they failed, they could possibly come off, as a Schaller may stay.
They just don't have the little knob sticking out, so, it'd be easier on your belly. 8)

If you're a sweater, yes, it could be a problem.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

sulphur said:


> PRS use the biggest strap posts that I've seen,
> I'd heard that they were bass string trees, originally.


Seem like a good alternative until I saw the price: http://www.ebay.ca/sch/i.html?_trks...tton&_nkw=PRS+Strap+button&_sacat=0&_from=R40

Good god! 30$ plus shipping for a strap button!?!?! PRS make good guitars but I think it's overpriced, no?

I will buy a PRS, remove the strap button, resale it for profit and keep the strap button for my les paul! 

- - - Updated - - -



hardasmum said:


>


Seems like a party is necessary!!! Come on guyz, let's do a Grolsh party!!!!!!!! 

- - - Updated - - -



Milkman said:


> Mine cost $0.50 per guitar and have never ever failed in decades of use.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor picture. Yes, that's a quarter with a hole drilled in the center.
> ...


Good idea! Isn't detroying money is crime here, in Canada? 
Seriously, I love the concept, probably worth the 50 cents investment!

- - - Updated - - -



sulphur said:


> I think that you can buy those Grolsch washers in bulk, sans beer.


Nice! I will keep my cheat day for something else!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> Seem like a good alternative until I saw the price: http://www.ebay.ca/sch/i.html?_trks...tton&_nkw=PRS+Strap+button&_sacat=0&_from=R40
> 
> Good god! 30$ plus shipping for a strap button!?!?! PRS make good guitars but I think it's overpriced, no?
> 
> ...



Yes, it's a crime.

"I'm a rebel Dottie, a loner"

Pee Wee Herman


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I used Schaller locks for a decade or more. I still use them on my SG but I don't like them on guitars where the strap button is on the upper part of the body (Les Paul's / Rickenbacker's / Tele's etc.) I find they move around too much in those cases.

I converted to the Grolsch washers a year ago and they really work well.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh, the PRS would be devalued, without the big honking strap posts. 8P

Here's an alternative to the PRS buttons...
http://www.ebay.ca/sch/i.html?_odkw...ng+tree&_nkw=bass+guitar+string+tree&_sacat=0


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Yes, it's a crime.
> 
> "I'm a rebel Dottie, a loner"
> 
> Pee Wee Herman


One day, I have to meet you up, take a beer and have a talk! You always make me laugh and you seem like a good minded person with a strong personality!

Have a good day, Mike!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I didn't mention it earlier, but as much as I like Schaller strap locks, if you are sitting and the there is no weight on the button and strap, they will rattle a little. The first time this bugged me was when trying to track down the source of a rattle on a recording. It was the strap lock on my bass being picked up by a nearby vocal mic. Click...clickety, click...what the fnck is that? LOL!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Mooh said:


> I didn't mention it earlier, but as much as I like Schaller strap locks, if you are sitting and the there is no weight on the button and strap, they will rattle a little. The first time this bugged me was when trying to track down the source of a rattle on a recording. It was the strap lock on my bass being picked up by a nearby vocal mic. Click...clickety, click...what the fnck is that? LOL!
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


A sound like that?

[video=youtube;1MNllfr6wVY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MNllfr6wVY[/video]

Squeeky uhh, squeek-squeeker squeeken?


----------

